# Lets let them know what we think



## alsea1 (Dec 12, 2013)

As you may or may not be aware we are about to lose the ability to purchase basic run of the mill medications from feed stores and order houses without a prescription from a vet.  This means the vet will have to see the animal. No more friendly calls and oh sure here you go.
This move is being pushed by our government because of concern over the use of certain meds to enhance growth rather than management of actual disease. 
 This practice is more done on large factory farms rather than us small hobby farmers.
While I agree that this practice is more than likely a problem and needs addressed, the fix they have come up with is like cutting off our noses despite our faces.

I do not know about you guys, but if I have to have a vet out to see an animal and write up a scrip for lets say pen G or one of the others we can buy OTC, this is going to cause a bit of a hardship for my small farm. 
So please take some time and contact those makers of the medications that you purchase OTC that will be affected and let them know how this will affect you. 
We may have time to stop this if we try.
Laurie


----------



## Little bits n' pieces (Dec 12, 2013)

I hear you about that. I never have to have the vet out because I don't need them. But it's getting almost impossible to get anything now! I used to be able to get a bottle of epinephrine from the feed store or any catalog, now you need a vet. And you need a vet to get certain antibiotics too, even ov-synch hormones.

How would one go about contacting the makers of the medications, supplements, and hormones?


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Google the manufacturer the meds you use and buy. There should be some contact us info.
If we all do our best to be heard we may stand a chance.  After all, its us that they sell these meds to. They stand to lose alot of revenue.
They better listen to us.


----------



## kinder (Dec 12, 2013)

GOOD LUCK !!!! Your better off calling your Senators to see what can be done. The number should be listed in your phone books , under (COMMUNITY PAGES)... The Pharmaceutical Makers are like the Mophia    of the Government .


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 12, 2013)

I have not looked into this much... the only thing I've read about it is on the posts here. However, I do think this is over the top and unnecessary.

Here are the approved uses for some common medications, from Drugs.com:

Liquamycin LA-200:


> Liquamycin LA-200 is intended for use in the treatment of the following diseases in beef cattle; dairy cattle; calves, including preruminating (veal) calves; and swine when due to oxytetracycline-susceptible organisms:
> 
> *Cattle:* Liquamycin LA-200 is indicated in the treatment of pneumonia and shipping fever complex associated with _Pasteurella_ spp. and _Hemophilus_ spp.; infectious bovine keratoconjunctivitis (pinkeye) caused by _Moraxella bovis;_ foot rot and diphtheria caused by _Fusobacterium necrophorum;_ bacterial enteritis (scours) caused by _Escherichia coli;_ wooden tongue caused by _Actinobacillus lignieresii;_ leptospirosis caused by _Leptospira pomona;_ and wound infections and acute metritis caused by strains of staphylococci and streptococci organisms sensitive to oxytetracycline.
> 
> ...



Penicillin G Procaine:


> For the treatment of cattle and sheep for bacterial pneumonia (shipping fever
> 
> ) caused by _Pasteurella multocida;_ swine for erysipelas caused by _Erysipelothrix rhusiopathiae (insidiosa);_ and horses for strangles caused by _Streptococcus equi._



Duramycin-10:


> For calves: Control and treatment of bacterial enteritis (scours) caused by _Escherichia coli_; bacterial pneumonia associated with _Pasteurella _spp., _Actinobacillus pleuropneumoniae, Klebsiella _spp. susceptible to tetracycline hydrochloride.
> 
> For chickens: Control of chronic respiratory disease (CRD air sac disease) caused by _Mycoplasma gallisepticum_ and _Escherichia coli_, infectious synovitis caused by _Mycoplasma synoviae_ susceptible to tetracycline hydrochloride.
> 
> ...



*NONE* of these are approved for growth promotion. All of these are OTC antibiotics one can buy at a feed store. I cannot think of any antibiotic approved for sub-therapeutic levels for growth promotion. There may be one out there. I know large scale livestock producers do use antibiotics in feed and/or water, especially at hog farms. But that is to control disease. Maybe because the animals are kept healthy because of the antibiotics, they naturally grow faster than ones without the antibiotics who have to use their own self-made antibodies? Who knows. And this is all just speculation on my part. I haven't done much reading or research regarding this.

I do know some cattle feedyards use Ralgro implants and other growth promotants, but those are using hormones, primarily estrogen.

~~~~~

Does anyone know if this proposed bill takes vaccines out of feed stores as well? How about vitamin injections? Or is it only antibiotics?


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 12, 2013)

Also -- forgot to add this. I don't think injectable antibiotics are an issue. I don't see farmers injecting 100's of head of livestock daily with antibiotics. Not only is that inefficient, it also leaves scars on the carcasses which will likely need to be cut out (which means less $$).

If they are to limit livestock producer's use of antibiotics, they should limit feed-grade (powdered) antibiotics. Though I'm pretty sure a lot of feed mills already do this? I know for coccidiostats/ionophores, they regulate it to some degree. I've never had feed mixed for me but I'm sure there is also a legal limit to the amount of ionophores allowed to be put into a ton of feed.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 12, 2013)

Alsea,
Is there a particular piece of legislation or particular piece of proposed regulation?  I am all about writing a letter to my congressman, or a pharmaceutical company or Dept of Agriculture or whatever it takes.

Just need something specific to reference.  I think in your OP on another thread you said you had heard something on the radio or something like that.

My experience it is more effective to have the best facts you can provide them.
It is also more effective if every one says the same thing, or something similar.
Such as:

"I am writing to express my opposition to HR12345 the "Livestock OTC Medication Act" ............... or whatever it is.  Because it will place an undue burden upon small livestock producers.....


----------



## Bitterroot (Dec 12, 2013)

I have to wonder if this hasn't come around in part by the growing "pepper" movement who are storing these drugs in preparation for whatever comes.  There's threads about it on any prepper forum.  What drugs to buy, and where to buy them for human use.  I'd never use them on me, but there's an itch in my brain that tells me this is just another way they're putting the thumbscrews to us to force us into the healthcare machine they've devised, with an easy scapegoat.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Pretty much in a nut shell its never let a problem go unused.
The problem is some of the human super bugs that are popping up.
Factory farms that rely on pumping antibiotics at low dose levels thru the animals in order to keep them from getting sick in the crowded conditions they live in.
So now they fear is that this use is creating super bugs. As with all things government tries to do they make a bigger problem than they fix with their regulation making.
Most of the articles I see are for pro ban on the farm store meds.  Pretty much any antibiotic that can be used for human use such as tetracycline and its relatives will be targeted for prescription only.  I can only assume that more meds will be tossed in for good measure.
As for vaccines who knows.  After all, a group may get together and decide that mere farmers are not able to care for their herds appropriately and must have a vet do all medical for them.  I hope that it does not come to this. 
I just googled it and found some info.  But like alot of things you will not hear much about it until it goes thru and is accepted.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 13, 2013)

This is a good article to read for info on this 
*UPDATE 4-New U.S. rules aim to cut antibiotic use in farm animals*
*http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/12/fda-antibiotic-idUSL3N0JQ36T20131212*


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.businessweek.com/article...kers-arent-worried-about-fdas-livestock-rules


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.drugs.com/news/fda-limit-antibiotics-farm-animals-49515.html


From reading these articles I gather that I will be hit with having to go thru a vet to get meds when it really is not needed in many cases.  
A vet will not jeopardize a license I'm sure by just getting a call from us.  They will have to come and see the animal or you will have to bring it in.
My other concern is that the list of animal meds, supplements, vaccines may grow over time to the point where you have to get everything thru a vet. It may not happen but who knows.


----------



## kinder (Dec 13, 2013)

Its all the BIG GUYS that they are talking about...They are the ones who want to alter our food...Bigger supplies , more quantity , means more money. they are the ones who don't care at what cost..And they will  be the ones who can pay there way through... It really should not include the small time farmers , and back yard farmers...Why do they think people like my self want to raise and grow my own ??? Because of all the stuff the big guys do to our food and are aloud to by the FDA in the first place...I am not going to do anything to harm my health or that of my family & friends...Hey !!! I'm all for logging my use of meds. and keeping them under lock & key.

PS. thank you for the info...ALSEA1....


----------

